# building a OC computer



## apoc666 (Feb 27, 2009)

Alright, i have a AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+ Windsor 3.2GHz 2 x 1MB L2 Cache Socket AM2 125W Dual-Core Processor. I am trying to get a build that could maximize this processer and still use my 9800GTX+ 1GB with Zalman fan and heatsink Overclocked. Im looking at getting a ASUS M3A78-T AM2+/AM2 AMD 790GX HDMI ATX AMD Motherboard.... and mushkin XP ASCENT w/ eVCI technology 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory(running xp but im gonna try a workaround for the 4GB). To cool my processer i was going to get a coolermaster V10. I might throw in some random more fans too. My case is slightly smaller then the Armor series (only by a tiny tiny bit) but has dual 240mm fans that work very well. my power supply is Logisys Power Supply PS550A-BK 550W Black PSU Low Noise Ripple Dual Fan SATA 20+4 Pin.

Im trying to get my cpu up as far up as it will go and still be stable, Im not dead set on anything but the processer and case(i already have them) My price range is about 500, but i can go a higher, if theres something a lot better, but brings it up to $600 then post it. What i mainly need help on is a motherboard that can handle takeing my 3.2 GHZ 125watt processer up as close to 4 as it will go, and if my power supply can handle that with all the other stuff.. I could use some suggestions on what to do. I know i probably wont get it to 4, but i want it really high. Im also probably not gonna SLI, but if it is SLI ready it will give me some room to expand.
Its going to have to be a pretty large OC and still be stable.

Thanks for your help ahead of time!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you will struggle even hitting 3.6ghz stable on air .........those cpu's are milked to the end when they are sold .......... they are already tested and packaged accordingly

in your shoes you would be far smarter to get an Intel P45 chipset motherboard

like the Gigabyte GA-EP45-Ds3L for about $115.00 ( maybe less now ?)

then intel E8500 ........ thats 3.2 at stock and gets to 4.o on air EASILY even 4.4 or 4.5 if you are patient with your tweaking >>>> $179.00

same ram you are talking about getting is good <<<<< verify the ram you stated is reated for 2.1 volts or 2.2 volts (avoid the ones that are 1.8 or 1.9 only)

Power Supply = Corsair 750tx ......$117.00

Cooler = OCZ Vendetta 2 or Sumbeam makes a good 775 cooler



sell off your AMD 6400 and existing power supply on ebay (that should put $100.00 maybe even $125.00 back in your pocket) ....... and then you will get some real performance


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/desktop-cpu-charts-q3-2008/World-in-Conflict-1680x1050,820.html


----------

